# TING BEVERAGES  NEW LONDON WISCONSIN STILL IN BUSINESS



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 13, 2008)

TING BEVERAGES  . KIST BOTTLING NEW LONDON WISCONSIN  IS STILL IN BUSINESS  GLASS BOTTLE SODA . ORG IS WRONG  TING IS STILL IN BUSINESS  THEY  BOTTLE KIST , TING  76  FROSTY  DOUBLE COLA  BUBBLE UP  DRAFT STYLE ROOT BEER AVAILABLE IN KEGS AS WELL   AND NRG THE ENERGY DRINK  THEY ALSO DO CONTRACT BOTTLING   THEY  DO SYRUP " BAG IN A BOX"  JUICES  OWNER  KIETH WOCHINSKI  TOLD ME SEVERAL PEOPLE HAVE TOLD HIM THEY  HEARD THAT HE IS OUT OF BUSINESS  . BUT IT SIMPLY IS NOT TRUE . I  BOUGHT  6 CASES ON 2 11 08  . AND HE TOLD ME THEY WERE GOING TO RUN PRODUCTION ON  2 12 08   . HIS POP IS GREAT  .  AND HE STILL USES RETURNABLES


----------

